# W/Cdr Václav Bergman, DFC



## Pisis (Jun 19, 2005)

After his arrival to Great Britian on 12th July 1940 Bergman was assigned to a newly formed Czechoslovak No. 310 fighter Squadron in rank of a Pilot Officer. Between July and first half of August he absollved the Hurricane retraining there.

On 26th August his leg was wounded in a dogfight over Clanton, when attacking one Dornier Do 17 from III/KG2. A group of four Messerschmitts Bf 109 of II/JG3 attacked him from behind and totally demolished his Hurricane Mk. Ia I P3960. Bergman managed to bail out over Goldsans, Southminster county and then was taken to the hospital in Rochford and on the second day he returned to the base of No. 310 at Duxford.

Beginning 7th April to 1st October 1942 Bergman served as a leader of the A-Flight by No. 310 and starting on 1st January and 1st September 1943 ending he did the same function for the B-Flight by No. 312 Czechoslovak Squadron. 

On 1st September he started to paper-work at the Czechoslovak General Inspectorate (CIG) and on 31st Janyuary '43 was promoted to a rank of a Squadron Leader and took the commanding of No. 312.

22nd May 1944 Bergman was relocated to No. 19 Wing command, was given the rank of a Wing Commander and being scratched out of active service. Almost one month later, 3rd July for his superb services, he earned the Distinguished Flying Cross.

1st Ferbuary 1945 was relocated again, at this time to Czechoslovak Transfer Pool 1. února 1945 byl opět přeložen, tentokráte k Czechoslovak Transfer Pool and on 8th March again to the CIG. 

From 2nd September till graduating on day of 11th March 1946 he studied on Royal Air Force Staff College from where he left to Czechoslovakia.

After the Ferbuary '48, when the communist party took the power in his country, he emigrated again to Anglia and enetered the Royal Air Force services again. On 11th March 1949 was Bergman promoted to Flight Lieutenant and from 10th August he served in No. 209 Squadron in Korea as a Sunderland pilot. On 24th April he got a Bar to his DFC.

On 1st January 1963 was promoted to a Squadron Leader and until the end of his duty on 27th August 1970 he led several OTU's and TU's..

He still lives in Great Britian.

---

Name: Vaclav Bergman
RAF No.: 81 884 
Born: 27.08.1915 - Domusice, Austro-Hungary
Starting Rank: Pilot Officer/*Flying Officer
Final Rank: Wing Commander/*Squadron Leader
Czechoslovak Rank: Kapitan
Service beginning: 12.07.1940/*Winter 1948
Service end: 11.03.1946/*27.8.1970
Units: 
RAF:
No. 310 (Czechoslovak) Squadron
No. 313 (Czechoslovak) Squadron
No. 19 Wing

Medals: 
RAF:
- Distinguished Flying Cross *Bar

Note.: With * is signed the service of the 'second exile', after the year 1948

Written created by Pisis, thanks to Pavel Vancata.
(http://cshq-czechs.wz.cz/eng_bio berg.html)


----------



## IanL (Sep 27, 2007)

Found this thread while doing some family history research. Vaclav Bergman married into my family in 1963 when he married my aunt who was also an officer in the RAF. What a great man he was! He died a couple of years ago.


----------

